# ASDA shoe size help....



## summer rain

We always got our boys fitted for Clarks shoes in the past but with the cost of their clothing generally going up so much (a lot of kids clothing is now 2-3 times what it used to be :nope:) we are going to have to get shoes from ASDA this time. We don't live near any ASDA and the nearest ones are not very organised and don't have a big clothing section, I am tempted to order the shoes online but don't want to have to return them if the size isn't right, I am pretty sure judging by how the boys' feet have grown previously their sizes now but just wondered how are the ASDA shoe sizes in relation to Clarks and other brands? Do they run small or big? Also do their shoes tend to be narrow or wide? Thanks. xx


----------



## NickyT75

I have found them to be ok length wise but a lot narrower than Clarks so you might need the next size up 

having said that.... you really need to get them tried on coz there seems to be quite a variation in different styles x


----------



## sabby52

Dec has had some Asda shoes were we have had to go down a size and he had some were we have had to go up 2 sizes, theie sizes differ alot so it would be best to try them on :)


----------



## summer rain

Thanks, aww that makes things a lot harder; looked at the shoes in Sainbury and Tescos and really did not like them at all; think we will have to make a trek to one of the further out ASDAs xx


----------



## jane99

I notice you live in South East England - if by any chance you live in Kent, maybe consider the discount Clarks shop at the shopping outlet in Ashford.


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I do live quite near to Kent but not actually in it and just looked on google and the Clarks outlet is nearly 70 miles away compared to the Mothercare World we usually get their shoes from which is a mere 5 miles from here, yikes :D Thanks though. After looking into it a bit more I have decided to take the kids to the huge new Stratford Westfield Marks and Spencer instead, their kids shoes are similarly priced to ASDA, get really good reviews and I know that the Marks and Spencer store will at least not look like a tornado has raged through it, plus I have some M&S vouchers so can save some more money that way xx


----------



## tink30

i totally agree its so expensive these days.. next did some nice ones.
I was charity shopping or ebaying about two sack fulls of clothes each year.. ive decided my son is in school most of the time so he really doesnt need all those clothes.. ive started getting him a few t-shirt.. a few jeans.. tracksuit bottoms, warm coat etc.. and that will be it.. becuase hes only needing them on the weekend, i was buying way too much xx


----------

